# My basement finishing project



## DIY4EVER (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi All,

I would like to thank all those who gave advice to all my posts during my project.

After 6 1/2 months my basement project is finally finished!! Since the pics were taken I have added a LCD flatscreen and surround sound.

The square footage is ~600 sq. ft. I did all the framing, insulation, electric (with help from my Dad), drywall (with help from a buddy of mine), paint, and trim. The carpet install was the only thing I had installed.

Thanks again for all those who helped me out!! Now I can finally sit back and enjoy it!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

All Looks great. Congratulations on finishing your project. 

Thanks for posting your finished pictures.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> All Looks great. Congratulations on finishing your project.
> 
> Thanks for posting your finished pictures.


i agree :thumbsup:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Look great!

And done so fast!

I like the different coloured wall. That is a different coloured wall is it not?
......or have I had too much wine. :laughing:


----------



## DIY4EVER (Apr 10, 2007)

you're right YM...we contrasted a light brown and a dark brown on the walls.

I thought 6 1/2 months was a long time, but I guess it just seems that way when you are the one doing all the work.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

DIY4EVER said:


> ...I thought 6 1/2 months was a long time,...


Actually, there is a "relative" timetable to projects.

If we took 6 months to finish a basement remodel, we would have alot of frustrated clients, and I'd be very embarrassed...

However, for a DIYer, doing the work themselves, on "some" weekends, and often without any help, that is pretty darn quick. :thumbsup:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

15 months and I have just started the drywalling of the walls.

Suprisingly, I have still not lost interest.  

But, yes, I am doing it MYSELF, only because I have chosen to do it this way. (Not for a lack of volunteers) (they all feel sorry for me)
But I don't.

Maybe by the 2 year mark I will be done.......:laughing:


----------

